# How its done!!!



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

To fix a slab leak:









Looked at this job this morning in disbelieve. I swear something around here needs to be done with the mf's. and yea it was still leaking.. Gave price to to a total repipe..

Here is another that we looked at 2 weeks ago. We Remodel the remodel next week..I will have more shots of this crap...

The floor guy here played all the trades. The floor stone covered the 4" closet stub with a 2 1/2" hole cut to fit this in:


















The master shower was a 4" recess until this JA did this:


















Broke the top of the old shower drain out and placed a new drain on top and floated the floor with thinset to slab level. No pan..

I am becoming a plumber with a bad attitude:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious: towards this crap, something needs to be done soon!!!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with that toilet flange. I have never done a single service call where that type of flange caused a stoppage............as long as the toilet was lined up.

Looks like it was never bolted down though.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

The slab leak looks like they soldered the rotted copper and the heat from the torch caused the leak resulting in the clamp??? I hate soldering nasty rotted copper.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Guys like this make us look good. If they want it done right it's gonna cost.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Protech said:


> There is nothing wrong with that toilet flange. I have never done a single service call where that type of flange caused a stoppage............as long as the toilet was lined up.
> 
> Looks like it was never bolted down though.



I've had Kohler Cimmarons clog on those kind flanges, but that's about it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> There is nothing wrong with that toilet flange. I have never done a single service call where that type of flange caused a stoppage............as long as the toilet was lined up.
> 
> Looks like it was never bolted down though.


 



Nothing wrong with that W/C flange, yeah, maybe if customer has perpetual diarrhea....:laughing: I have met a few turds that would have a hard time squeezing through that flange.....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*ESP Inc*

That 3/4" copper coupling should've been brazed...:whistling2:


----------

